# Dulcolax delay?



## GUTted (Jul 2, 2009)

Can Dulcolax have a delayed effect? I know it takes 6-12 hours to kick in but I've taken it a few times before and normally I feel the effects within 4 hours, but not this time. I'm worried that it might kick in tomorrow and I've got a really important meeting tomorrow. I only took 1 tablet because that's normally more than enough! I've even drunk tea and coffee which normally clears me out, as well as taking Rennie Deflatine. Barely any effect.


----------



## lake (Sep 17, 2010)

GUTted said:


> Can Dulcolax have a delayed effect? I know it takes 6-12 hours to kick in but I've taken it a few times before and normally I feel the effects within 4 hours, but not this time. I'm worried that it might kick in tomorrow and I've got a really important meeting tomorrow. I only took 1 tablet because that's normally more than enough! I've even drunk tea and coffee which normally clears me out, as well as taking Rennie Deflatine. Barely any effect.


----------



## lake (Sep 17, 2010)

Dulcolax works with diminishing effect. That is, you have to keep taking more to get the same effect. If you take two tablets instead of one, it will work .


----------



## Sean (Feb 8, 1999)

Unfortunately I have to use Dulcolax fairly often. It usually takes between 10 to 12 hours to start working for me if I take it at bedtime. Fours hours would be an unually short time, particularly if you take only one tablet. I used to get delayed reactions with it. Sometimes it would take 14 - 20 hours, which can play havoc with a busy schedule. I solved the problem by upping the dosage to three. Now, it consistently works (vigorously) within that 10-12 hour window. I would up the dosage to two next time and see what happens.


----------



## Snail (Mar 28, 2011)

I used to take two tablets before going to bed and at about 4am I would wake up to excrutiating pain for about 2 hours and then at 6/7 I would have a bowel movement. Dulcolax works very violently with me.


----------

